# كتاب طاقات بديلة و بالعربي



## light man (2 أغسطس 2009)

كتاب طاقات بديلة و بالعربي للدكتور سعود يوسف عياش كتاب رائع اتمنى من الجميع التحميل 
​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة . وشكرا


----------



## moen badawi (11 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة . وشكرا*

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة . وشكرا*​


----------



## وليد الحلفاوي (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Shaheen81 (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## khaledkamal21 (14 أغسطس 2009)

جاري التحميل و بارك الله فيك مقدما


----------



## سبيل النجاة (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لهذه المســـــاهمة


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهند المهداوي (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز شكرا على الجهد الجميل ولكن وددت ان اشير الى الكتاب قديم بعض الشي لكونه قد صدر في عام 1981 لذا اعتقد ان هناك الكثير من التطورات التي حصلت منذ ذلك الوقت كما تعلم , مشكور مرة اخرى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أغسطس 2009)

light man قال:


> كتاب طاقات بديلة و بالعربي للدكتور سعود يوسف عياش كتاب رائع اتمنى من الجميع التحميل ​


 
شكرا على الكتاب 
وبارك الله فيك مهندس light man
أقدر لك مشاركاتك وجهودك.​


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (18 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك ياخي العزيز كتاب ممتاز جدا.


----------



## eng.m.a (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم 
الكتاب قديم الاصدار إلا أنه يقدم الفائدة


----------



## ahmed920 (23 أغسطس 2009)

* 
بارك الله فيك و جعله  في ميزان حسناتك
وكل عام وانت بخير *​


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب حيث لم يتم التطرق كثيرا لموضوع الطاقة الشمسية و الطاقة البديلة


----------



## سامي الجن (14 سبتمبر 2009)

التوقيع:
*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​

:28: مع حبي


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا.......................


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم وننتضرالمزيد*​


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك............................


----------



## ابو طلحة (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب وخاصة انه بالعربي وان كان قديما


----------



## lemos2006 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر الله لك نشر هذا العلم النافع وجزاك الله خيرا 
م حمدي عزب


----------



## saifalshalchy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*العرب تأريخ حافل بالطاقة*

والله يا أخي إحنا أول من عرف الطاقة عن طريق إختراع البطارية البابلية من قبل البابليين ...
لكن أكو وصلة مقطوعة بالوقت الحالي بس لو نجدها وين إحنة بخير


----------



## ar_kassar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا حيث أنا مهندس ميكانيكي وأعمل ماجستير في الطاقات المتجددة وخصوصا الطاقة الشمسية وبحثي يدور حول التكييف باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية زوفقك الله على الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزااك الله خيراً


----------



## bachar111 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedisrah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## احمدالحالول (4 ديسمبر 2009)

احتاج لطريقة لعمل مجس يتحسس بجهة الرياح ولكم الشكر


----------



## اوس علوان (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكتبي 7700 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (1 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل وشكرا


----------



## إبن جبير (16 مارس 2010)

أشكر لك فضلك أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً .


----------



## محمد اسحاق (16 مارس 2010)

اشكر اخى العزيز على مشاركتك القيمة بكتاب تكنلوجيا الطاقات المتجددة


----------



## elkhalfi (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ابويزيد2 (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيح العتق (14 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مهندسه متميزه (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lharcha (14 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة . وشكرا*​


----------



## م.عماد ك (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo2010 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر لك على هذا الكتاب القيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ma90jd (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الباتل1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EAGLE EAYS (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عامر حمد شهاب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي كتاب قيم وشكرا ملره اخرى


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## egle (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abu el-jeed (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمو


----------



## عمر فيفا (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع .
ومشكور

*


----------



## اب جقادو (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا عزيزى


----------



## محمدالحسين1971 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## منتصر المالكي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 ديسمبر 2010)

light man قال:


> كتاب طاقات بديلة و بالعربي للدكتور سعود يوسف عياش كتاب رائع اتمنى من الجميع التحميل
> ​



كتاب جيد ومفيد جدا مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن الاحصاءات الموجودة فيه تعود لعام 1980 يعني منذ 30 سنة ظهر خلالها مئات الوسائل التكنولوجية التي استحدثت و بامكانها اعطاء نتائج و احصاءات أفضل لبعض احصاءاته
شكرا لكل من يضيف جديدا​


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (31 ديسمبر 2010)

هل تتعقدون انه سيتم التفريط في تكنولوجيا رخيطة مغاضرة مجانا لا اظن ذلك فهم لا ينشرون الا القديم 
و انا اضيف احدى هذه التقنيات لانه يجب تجميعها للحصول على كتاب انا للان لم اتصفح الكتاب كاملا لكن احببت ان انشر هذه المغلومة
و هي خاصة بسخان الماء اشمسي
ف اللوح المقابل لشمس يتم توزيع في مواسير من النحاس الواسعى القطر وطابعا هذا ينافي المبدأ لكن بالضغط عليها حتى تصبح طيقة و لا تسمح بمرور ماء كثير . اتمنى ان اكون افدتكم .تحياتي للجميع


----------



## bodooor123 (1 يناير 2011)

طيب كيف احملة مو موجود رابط التحميل


----------



## alhamdaniya (1 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله على هذا الموضوع 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedxquria (1 يناير 2011)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## مهند المصلاوي (5 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب


----------



## موكا موكا 007 (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## almalem (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mounir123 (2 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة*


----------



## احمد المهندس ك (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## Mzghoul (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مرام سكندر (17 فبراير 2011)

ايمكنكم ان تعطوني تعريفا للطاقة الحرارية الموجودة في باطن الأرض 
وانواع الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## mustafa' (24 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة . وشكرا


----------



## تمام سلامي (24 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة . وشكرا*


----------



## حنا ال (11 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا أخي حفظك الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع*


----------



## mohamedelsoghayer (24 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## xsinanx (25 مايو 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------

